# Interbus Problem...



## Marco77 (27 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Indramat-Steuerung (ISP200) mit interbus.

Jetzt ist es so das ich beim einschalten der Steuerspannung (--> Bus wird gestartet) sehr häufig von einem Teilnehmer eine Meldung erhalte und der Bus nicht mehr läuft.

Der Fehler in der interbus-Diagnose heisst: Der angegebene Teilnehmer hat einen Reset ausgelöst.

Es wird immer der gleiche Teilnehmer gemeldet (52) und das ist ein Ausgangs-Modul von Murr Elektronik (MVK-I DIO8 (DIO8) Art,Nr, 55335.

Modul hab ich schon getauscht der Fehler tritt aber weiterhin auf.

Nach dem ich den Fehler mehrmals lösche (2-5 mal) läuft die Anlage dann fehlerfrei bis der Bus wieder längere Zeit aus ist.

Hat jemand eine Idee was noch zu diesem Fehler führen könnte?

Bin momentan etwas ratlos (und kann, wenn der Bus dann mal läuft, auch nicht experimentieren da dann die Anlage laufen muß).

Gruß Marco


----------



## Mobi (28 April 2011)

Wird denn ein Ausgang gesetzt in dem Moment wo der Bus läuft? Oder gibt er schon vorher den Reset? Die Ausgänge können max. 200mA pro M12-Buchse.


----------



## Da_Basco (28 April 2011)

Versuch mal den Teilnehmer der nach der 52 kommt auszutauschen.
Haben wir bei unserer AEG A250 schon oft gehabt dass es nicht immer der gemeldete Teilnehmer ist sondern der dahinter.


----------



## Klärmolch (29 April 2011)

Oder der Teilnehmer davor.
Das hat mich schon mehr als einmal auf die Palme gebracht.

Gruß
Klaus


----------

